

How To Create a Summer Internship Program at Your Startup - dmor
http://refer.ly/how_to__create_a_summer_internship_program_at_your_startup/c/7e9b6d0a5b6b11e2b5ab22000a1db8fa

======
abbycrowley1
This was a great read! Very information and well organized!

------
jtchang
We are also thinking about setting up an internship program for the summer and
this is useful. Does anyone else have any other tips not mentioned?

------
46Bit
The link should go the article, surely?

~~~
dmor
Just to clarify, the link goes to an original article written by me - not
copy/pasted quotes from the resources listed. I have curated the links, added
commentary and opinion and presented them as a blog post. The only difference
is that instead of the links being text they are big beautiful images. Referly
makes money when people buy products included in posts... anywhere you see the
orange "buy" button we stand to make a small commission (usually around 5%).

The best way I can describe it right now is a community curated magazine with
some social shopping features. Still a work in progress, but we're already
helping more than 20,000 bloggers get paid for producing content on their
areas of expertise.

~~~
46Bit
Oh, sorry. I saw the paragraph and the "Show" and clicked through to the first
one.

~~~
dmor
No worries, I think we have a UX problem where it isn't clear what is original
content and what are resources we are linking off to. I'll work on that

